# Any books based on the Black Crusade?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I been trying to look for a book or books, that pertain to the Black Crusade and Abbaddon the Despoiler. Any that you guys can reference me to?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A D-B's _Soul Hunter_ contains Abaddon.

Also, _The Gothic War_ by Gordon Rennie (a print on demand book in the BL website) pertains to, well, the Gothic War.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There's also _The 13th Black Crusade_- a chapbook written as if it was a Cadian Officer's Journal.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe the Grey knights omnibus is also set during the 13th.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive read the Grey Knights Omnibus. It has Abbaddon at the End to she story trying to Retrieve the Titans. I was kinda hoping Abbaddon and Justicar Alaric would battle it out. Maybe "Black Crusade" could be a next BL book?


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im just getting lost with the second founding. I want to keep up with what happens to all the chaos space marines. But I dont see alot of books telling storys from their side.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Try soul hunter. It's by aaron dempski bowden (sp) and about the night lords reeling from the outcome of the final battle of terra. It has abaddon in it. Its what I'm going to read when I finish prospero burns.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Soul Hunter is indeed set within an alliance between the Night Lords and Black Legion, told from the Night Lords perspective...it doesnt have anything to do with the battle of Terra or the Night Lords involvement in it...

..it is, simply...

...an awesome book...

:smoke:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

There are several 40k novels set in the prelude to the 13th Black Crusade. Abaddon giving various factions missions or taking advantage of occurences in the build up to his invasion of Cadia. _Soul Hunter_, _Storm of Iron_ and _Dark Creed_ are three examples.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Gordon Rennie's Gothic War is best example of Black Crusade so far. Mainly space battles book, but its best of its kind.


----------

